

Argentine President Arrest Warrant Discovered at Dead Prosecutor's Home - randomname2
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/04/world/americas/argentina-prosecutor-alberto-nisman-arrest-warrant-cristina-de-kirchner.html

======
Psyonic
Mistake? or Advertisement?

Assuming nothing happens to him, he's just broadcasted what happens to those
who come after him.

~~~
hga
Her. In a "history doesn't repeat, but it rhymes" example, she's the wife of
the previous President.

------
vgt
paywall

